# chucho



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México se usa decirles chuchos a los perros. En una ocasión un tío mío en la península de Yucatán le dijo a la dueña de la tienda que que bonitos chuchos tenía y la mujer se sonrojó. Al parecer en esa región así le dicen al busto.
En un hilo, Ayutuxte menciona que en El Salvador también les dicen chuchos a los perros. Busqué en el diccionario y la palabra está reconocida como tal en su primera acepción:
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*chucho 1 *


m. Perro que no es de una raza pura.
¿En qué otros lugares se les dice chuchos a los perros? Hay un hilo donde la palabra chucho se usa para un tipo de pan, nada que ver con los perros. ¿Qué otro significado tiene la palabra chucho para ustedes?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Qué chucho, Manucho!

Como buen "hemisferio-surero" (¿existirá un gentilicio hemisférico?), para mí el único significado de "chucho" son los escalofríos. El término proviene del quichua, _chujchu_, que significa fiebre palúdica, con su características subidas bruscas de la temperatura corporal y los consiguientes escalofríos y movimientos espasmódicos.

Chucho, con el sentido de perro, sólo lo tengo oído en los doblajes mexicanos.

En la Argentina se les puede decir "pichichos" (infantil de "perritos"), y se llama "cuzcos" a los perros mestizos callejeros, especialmente los de pequeño tamaño -aunque hay toda una variedad de términos que cambian con la provincia-. Yo tenía un perro de raza Tahun Gapul (...junta pulgas) nombre que mucha gente en Buenos Aires le da a esos perros mestizos que sin embargo tienen un aire definido como si se tratara de algún pura raza.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Alma:

Los perros callejeros acá son "chanda" o "chandoso".

"Chucho", como en toda Latinoamérica creo, es el nombre coloquial de los "Jesús".           
 Veo que en Ibagué es también el nombre de un instrumento musical. Pero hasta ahora me desayuno _via_ internet de este uso.

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

piraña utria said:


> Hola Alma:
> 
> Los perros callejeros acá son "chanda" o "chandoso".
> 
> "Chucho", como en toda Latinoamérica creo, es el nombre coloquial de los "Jesús".
> 
> 
> Saludos,


 Jamás había oído Chucho como coloquial de Jesús.Chucho acá se usa para decir que se siente frío :"Me agarraron chuchos de frío".
Saludos


----------



## ElGuito

Hola a todos, que buen sitio éste.
En Guatemala un chucho si es un perro de la calle, o en general un perro desconocido: "A las 3 de la mañana como ladra ese chucho!"
Y aunque el diminutivo es chuchitos, para los Guatemaltecos chuchitos es un tamal muy similar al tamal Mejicano, envuelto en hoja de maiz, pequeño de masa blanca y salsa roja. Sábado por la tarde pasás comprando chuchitos para toda la familia y hay cena completa.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias a todos, 
Es interesante saber que en Guatemala, como Elguito cita 





> un chucho si es un perro de la calle, o en general un perro desconocido


 y que su diminutivo cambie de significado a tamal guatemalteco?
Es interesante saber que en Guatemala, como Elguito cita 





> un chucho si es un perro de la calle, o en general un perro desconocido


 y que su diminutivo cambie de significado a tamal guatemalteco?
Por otra parte que en Argentina signifique tener frío y que en la península yucateca sean los senos de una mujer (lo cual falta comprobarse).
Piraña, en el noroeste de México Chucho es también un apodo para los de nombre Jesús.
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

ElGuito said:


> Hola a todos, que buen sitio éste.
> En Guatemala un chucho si es un perro de la calle, o en general un perro desconocido: "¡A las 3 de la mañana cómo ladra ese chucho!"


Por aquí exactamente igual. Es sobre todo un término despectivo de _perro_. 


Alma Shofner said:


> en el noroeste de México Chucho es también un apodo para los de nombre Jesús.


En España yo he oído Suso. 


> Hay un hilo donde la palabra chucho se usa para un tipo de pan


Al menos en Cataluña, más que un tipo de pan es un tipo de pasta, o bollo, aunque muchos lo pronunciamos algo así como "shusho".  (Antes era un desayuno muy habitual, ahora no tanto, debe considerarse una bomba de calorías...)


----------



## Pinairun

Pues aunque parezca una onomatopeya, he estado pensando y me han salido unos cuantos significados para "chucho".

El de perro sin raza, mezclado a más no poder, también conocido por "perro ratonero" (Como desagravio por lo despectivo de llamarles así, diré que a veces un chucho es mucho mejor compañero y más listo que cualquier otro perro con pedigrí.)
 Chucho, también lo he oído como "pereza". Esa pereza momentánea, de día tonto.

Y también como "borrachera". _¡Vaya chucho que lleva ese!_ 
    Y gente mayor, a la desaparecida peseta solían decirle "chucho", y a los céntimos de peseta "suses", creo que esta última venía del francés "sou".

Y como diminutivo de Jesús, conozco varios "Chus".

Saludos


----------



## mirx

No sé si en todo México sea igual, pero en Durango "chucho" no es necesariamente un perro sin pedigree, es simplemente un nombre alternativo para "perro" y usado normalmente por aquellos que no ven a los canes como más que simples instrumentos de trabajo. Esto no quiere decir que los traten mal o no les tengan aprecio, simplemente que el perro no tiene ese tipo de personificación que se le da en muchos lados.

También es un término que sólo se usa en el campo, sería rarísimo escuchar a una persona en una ciudad diciendo "¿ya le diste al chucho de comer?".


----------



## Servando

En todo México Chucho es el hipocorístico de Jesús (no es apodo), pero no en todo México se le dice chuchos a los perros. Soy del centro de la republica (Michoacán) y creo que a la mayoría les causaría gracia escuchar que a un perro se le diga así. Tampoco lo escuché nunca en Colima, ni en Jalisco, así como tampoco lo he escuchado en Tamaulipas.
Yo solo se los llegue a escuchar a compañeros de la Universidad que eran de Sonora y sus alrededores.


----------



## Rebeca511

Hola, 

Que buen sitio este!!! me divierto mucho leyendo la divesidad del español.
En Venezuela, no se conoce el término "chucho" para los perros. En este caso a los perros de la calle se les dice "cacri", el cual viene de "canino criollo".
Chucho, si se conoce para referirse a alguien llamado Jesús.

Saludos

Rebeca


----------



## bb008

Hola

Hasta donde sé, en Venezuela le decimos *perros callejeros*. Pero hay personas muy graciosas que le dicen "cacri"= "callejero criollo". 

Saludos.-


----------



## Mangato

Conozco tres clases de chuchos
1 El perro callejero, y el adorado y aristocrático perro de sangre azul de mi vecina que se ofende hasta el infinito si se me escapa la denominación
2 Los Jesús ya comentados.
3 Unos bollos (con perdón) rellenos de crema. En Andalucía los llaman xuxos

En cuanto a otros nombres para estos inteligentes perros, por aquí son conocidos por "can de palleiro", (perro de pajar), perro bastardo, y en Brasil tienen un nombre estupendo: _viralatas_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también chucho es como le llamamos a cualquier perro, sin importar si es callejero o con microchip integrado. Por acá también chucho es como le llamamos a cualquier perro, sin importar si es callejero o con microchip integrado. Yo tenía un tío Chucho, de nombre Jesús. 

Chucho también lo usamos para decir que alguien se quiere pasar de listo:
- ¿Muy chucho? No te hagas y fórmate en la cola.


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú (aunque no doy fe de si es así en todo el país) "chucho" como sinónimo de perro es usado pero normalmente en sentido despectivo: ¡fuera chucho! 
Y también se les conoce así a los llamados Jesús. No a todos por cierto.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

piraña utria said:


> "Chucho", como en toda Latinoamérica creo, es el nombre coloquial de los "Jesús".


 
No por acá.  



Alma Shofner said:


> Gracias a todos,
> Es interesante saber que en Guatemala, como Elguito cita y que su diminutivo cambie de significado a tamal guatemalteco?


 
Aclaro que depende del contexto. Un chuchito bien puede ser un perro pequeño. Pero si desayuné chuchitos, nadie va a pensar que le hice a lo coreano. 

Saludos.


----------



## litelchau

En Andalucía "chucho" es una forma peyorativa de referirse al perro, sobre todo al que no es de raza o vive en la calle.
Además, es la voz que se usa para espantar a cualquier perro cuando no queremos que se nos acerque.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

litelchau said:


> En Andalucía "chucho" es una forma peyorativa de referirse al perro, sobre todo al que no es de raza o vive en la calle.
> Además, es la voz que se usa para espantar a cualquier perro cuando no queremos que se nos acerque.


 
Por acá también se puede usar así.  	Por acá también se puede usar así. También se le dice "chucho" a aquella persona que es muy avorazada, o a los jugadores de fútbol que no pasan la bola, sino quieren sólo ellos meter los goles. "Chuchadas" o "chucherías" se le llama a la comida chatarra.
Saludos.


----------



## The Lol

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿En qué otros lugares se les dice chuchos a los perros? Hay un hilo donde la palabra chucho se usa para un tipo de pan, nada que ver con los perros. ¿Qué otro significado tiene la palabra chucho para ustedes?
> Saludos y gracias.



También vivo en el noroeste de México y nunca había escuchado "chucho" con ese sentido que mencionas. Para mí, "chucho" es como se les llama a algunas personas de nombre "Jesús".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá una chuchería es una baratija.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, como ya dije antes, "*chucho*" es un sinónimo de perro en el más amplio sentido del término, es decir, se trate de un can callejero o de pedigrí. Aquí no se acostumbra referirse a los de nombre "Jesús" como "Chucho", sino más bien como "Chuz". 

También como Giorgio menciona, "chucho" puede usarse de modo insultante para referirse a una persona miserable, tacaña, avorazada. 

También como Giorgio menciona, "chucho" puede usarse de modo insultante para referirse a una persona miserable, tacaña, avorazada. Lo de "chuchada" o "chuchería" se refiere a alguna golosina, a un bocadillo de escaso o nulo valor nutricional, pero casi siempre abundante en calorías.                
  En su forma diminutiva, "*chuchito*" se utiliza para referirse a las pinzas para tender ropa.


----------



## Servando

Mmm... recordé otras formas de usar la palabra pero siempre las he escuchado en femenino:

Si Chucha, ¿y tus calzonzotes?

Es una expresión para decirle a alguien, que lo que pide no se le va a conceder, equivale a esta otra: ¿y tu nieve, de que la quieres?

Otra forma:
¡Es una Chucha cuerera!, no hay quien le gane, es el mejor.


----------



## asm

Yo soy del DF y sì escuchè el tèrmino cucho para los perros. Nunca de una forma popular o constante. Lo que es nuevo para mi es el uso "racista". Aunque siempre lo escuche con un uso despectivo, nunca lo vi como sinOnimo de perro sin raza (o mezcla), o _corriente_, como decimos por allA




Servando said:


> En todo México Chucho es el hipocorístico de Jesús (no es apodo), pero no en todo México se le dice chuchos a los perros. Soy del centro de la republica (Michoacán) y creo que a la mayoría les causaría gracia escuchar que a un perro se le diga así. Tampoco lo escuché nunca en Colima, ni en Jalisco, así como tampoco lo he escuchado en Tamaulipas.
> Yo solo se los llegue a escuchar a compañeros de la Universidad que eran de Sonora y sus alrededores.


----------



## luger

Pues en Chiapas se usa el término  "chucho" para cualquier tipo de perro, y por ende no es muy usual que se utilice para designar a los Jesús. Chucherías se refiere a comida chatarra o a un antojito no muy sano, al menos aquí, más que a baratijas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Chucho se entiende bien para designar a un perro aunque no se use mucho por acá, no sabía que era específico de perros corrientes cruzados con "de la calle", pensé que se aplicaba a cualquier perro.

A los que se llaman Jesús les decimos Chuy, casi no se usa Chucho, al menos acá eso lo escuché cuando era niña y vivía en el D.F.

El problema en mi pueblo es que hay tanta población flotante que ya no se distingue cuales son nuestros regionalismos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España), de donde soy natural; chucho es el perro callejero. También se le llama "chucho" al órgano sexual femenino.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Pues con este son ya 4 765 los nombres que conozco


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí, 'los chuchos' (siempre en plural) son los caballos de carreras, también llamados 'los burros'.

Como hipocorístico casi no existe, porque nadie se llama Jesús. 

'Por mi fiebre por los chuchos
Y mi alma de jugador,
Andaba de mal en peor...'
_(Milonga burrera)_


----------



## chuchojavier

No se si indignarme o inquietarme de los tantos significados que tiene mi hipocorístico. Además de lo anteriormente mencionado, en el noroccidente de Colombia, chucho también llaman al diablo, o es la criatura sobrenatural que asusta a los niños, "el coco". También he encontrado que así se denomina a una especie de mantarraya de la costa pacifica de Colombia, la mantarraya diablo.


----------



## Nea Sol

Acabo de leer este término en un libro infantil español. En Chile a los perros sin pedigree les decimos QUILTRO, que en mapudungún significa PERRO.


----------



## Ludaico

Siempre he conocido la palabra chucho para referirse a los perros sin raza y a la vulva (procedente quizás de chocho). De pequeño oía y utilizaba "chicho" para espantar a los chuchos. Chuchería es lo mismo que ya antes han dicho.


----------



## isa_ultravioleta

¡Hola!
En realidad, en la península de Yucatán se llama "chuchú" a los senos femeninos o masculinos, y es una palabra maya, el idioma indígena predominante en la región. Es muy interesante tu pregunta, puesto que en algunas partes de Guatemala (país con gran presencia de otras variantes del idioma maya) ¡también se les dice "chuchos" a los perros!
¡Saludos!


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia Chucho es el nombre familiar de todos los Jesuses. Los perros sin marca se denominan "gozques", no chuchos. Chucho es también una especie de maraca metálica para entretener a los niños. Seguramente de ahí viene chuchería, que es cualquier baratija. He oído en algunas partes "chucho" como "arrumaco", en relación con el verbo "achuchar": consentir, tener en brazos, "quichiquear".
Bueno. El lenguaje universal del arrumaco.
Saludos


----------



## olimpia91

chuchojavier said:


> ". También he encontrado que así se denomina a una especie de mantarraya de la costa pacifica de Colombia, la mantarraya diablo.



También acá, en el Atlántico sur y en los ríos hay chuchos, son parecidos a las rayas pero no iguales.


----------



## Cal inhibes

olimpia91 said:


> También acá, en el Atlántico sur y en los ríos hay chuchos, son parecidos a las rayas pero no iguales.



Es curioso. En interior de Colombia hay unos peces de río que se agarran a las piedras con la boca a manera de ventosa. Se llaman *cuchos.
*Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En el DF no me ha tocado escuchar que se les llame "chuchos" a los perros, a pesar de que asm ya comentó que a él sí (quizás ha ido cayendo en desuso y a mí ya no me tocó).

Y los hipocorísticos "Chucho" y "Chuy" se usan mucho para llamar a los Jesuses.

Un saludo.


----------

